# 9008/H13?!?!??!?!



## Zero2Endless (Jul 31, 2005)

Hey there I want to put superwhite bulbs in my 05 Sentra, but I was told they are 9008/H13 bulbs???!?!? Are there even such thing!?!?!??!?! Or are they 9003s?!??!??! :hal:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

They are a newer bulb and aftermarket supprt is now very limited. There are HID kits available but PIAA and Sylvania do not make a high performance bulb yet. If you do upgrade, do not go above the stock wattage or you will damage the harness itself.


----------



## dare devil (Aug 3, 2005)

so............is there anywhere you can buy hyperwhite lights? and if so.....what would be the bulb number?.....what is the stock wattage anyway?
:fluffy:


----------



## itchspecv05 (May 2, 2005)

try this vendor for the lights www.automotivelightingusa.com they carry H13 9008 . :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

iirc stock wattage is 55 for heads


----------



## dare devil (Aug 3, 2005)

what bulb would be the one to fin in the stock fog lights? 

...anyone?... anyone?.....
:banana:


----------



## Zero2Endless (Jul 31, 2005)

H11s are for the fogs, is that what you're askin? My bad if it's not :fluffy:


----------



## no1see2me (Oct 1, 2004)

Zac said:


> They are a newer bulb and aftermarket supprt is now very limited. There are HID kits available but PIAA and Sylvania do not make a high performance bulb yet. If you do upgrade, do not go above the stock wattage or you will damage the harness itself.


Rumor has it that Sylvania will have the silverstars out in a month or two.


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

no1see2me said:


> Rumor has it that Sylvania will have the silverstars out in a month or two.


Please read the following e-mail I received from Sylvania before purchasing the Silverstar Bulbs:

-----Original Message-----
From: Kennett, Heather [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Friday, May 20, 2005 7:52 AM
To: 
Subject: RE: SilverStar Failure

Good Morning,
Thank you for your inquiry. Unfortunately, as with most high performance products, there is a trade-off between the higher performance of the SilverStar and its life hours. The shorter life span is directly related to the performance nature of the lamps. The blue absorption coating on the glass contributes to the crisp, white light emitted but also contributes to its decreased life. The SilverStar product works harder (not burns hotter, however) to give the whiter, brighter light and this impacts the life hours. The life expectancy of a SilverStar halogen light source is largely dependent on the driver's use of the lights, which will vary by season, time of day and number of miles driven. We estimate the SilverStar halogen lights to have a life span of up to one year under average driving conditions. The life of the SilverStar is further decreased if being used in a day-time running light application. 

Since you feel that your personal driving habits do not warrant the life expectancy that you received from your SilverStars, please feel free to return the product with this e-mail to the address below. Please also include the approximate hours you received from our product, type of product purchased, if it was used in a daytime running light application, your name, address (no PO boxes please), phone number, make, year and model of vehicle. This information will aide our Quality Department in their audit of the returned product. Upon receiving this, I will send you a replacement. I apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused. Please do not hesitate to contact me if you require further assistance.

OSRAM SYLVANIA
ATTN: Customer Service
275 West Main Street
Hillsboro, NH 03244

Sincerely,
Heather
Customer Service
_________________________________________________________________

Isn't that a bunch of crap, they sure don't tell you anything about this on the package. I would say purchase at your own risk.


----------



## Zero2Endless (Jul 31, 2005)

Bah, I'm sure blue lights are fine too, haha my buddy bought 9003s for his jetta and they started lookin like real halogens after a week or so haha. :hal:


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

I forgot to add in that the bulbs were burning out on me in about 7 months, during the summer (not as much headlight time then). At $25 or so a piece, that is way too expensive.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

A year isnt bad at all. Some guys I know who do not run them during the day time are over 3. My PIAAs were blowing out every 3 months and they were almost 100 a set. Considering how much safer these Silverstars are than standard halogen bulbs, I will gladly dish 30 bucks for a set of light every other year.


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

Zac said:


> A year isnt bad at all. Some guys I know who do not run them during the day time are over 3. My PIAAs were blowing out every 3 months and they were almost 100 a set. Considering how much safer these Silverstars are than standard halogen bulbs, I will gladly dish 30 bucks for a set of light every other year.


Why, how many wrecks have you been in that were caused by "regular" headlights?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

waznme said:


> Why, how many wrecks have you been in that were caused by "regular" headlights?


Considering where I live is dominated by deer, quite a few wrecks result from limited visability which brighter headlights may have helped avoid them. I will never use a stock bulb unless they are HID.


----------

